# How to use broadband internet of PC in mobile (moto e) non routed android phones?



## rohitshakti2 (May 19, 2015)

Hi friends,

I want to use my broadband connection which is working in my PC in my android mobile.  One option which I know is to switch over to wifi modem or to wifi adopter.

Is there any other way to do it for my moto e which is not routed, I mean through any software or usb ?

Regards


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2015)

simplest way is to buy a wifi dongle and make your PC a access point. but that would be counter productive as you have to keep your PC on. USB reverse tethering would require root access. 

I recommend buying a cheap wifi router. you should be able to get new one <Rs. 700 or you can go for a second hand one.


----------



## Shah (May 19, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I recommend buying a cheap wifi router. you should be able to get new one <Rs. 700 or you can go for a second hand one.



This. I too recommend getting a cheap WiFi Router.


----------



## $hadow (May 19, 2015)

+1 to RCuber suggestion.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (May 20, 2015)

I can't change the modem as the broadband is at my office and not at my home.  So other options please...?

Some type of software etc for teethering like done in pantech burst


----------



## ajayritik (May 20, 2015)

rohitshakti2 said:


> I can't change the modem as the broadband is at my office and not at my home.  So other options please...?
> 
> Some type of software etc for teethering like done in pantech burst



I guess you need to take authorization from the network guy in office.


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2015)

rohitshakti2 said:


> I can't change the modem as the broadband is at my office and not at my home.  So other options please...?
> 
> Some type of software etc for teethering like done in pantech burst



do you use a Laptop or PC? I see that your mentioned PC in the title but still confirming. 

If you can root the device then you can use reverse USB debugging. else you need to buy a Wifi Dongle and connect it to your PC and make it a hotsopt. these are the only two options you have.

EDIT: IF you are using a laptop then you can make your laptop as a hotspot. my colleagues use this method to browse the internet in my office. using office wifi to browse on mobile is banned in my office 

- - - Updated - - -

Moved to networking.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 22, 2015)

rohitshakti2 said:


> I can't change the modem as the broadband is at my office and not at my home.  So other options please...?
> 
> Some type of software etc for teethering like done in pantech burst



xiaomi phone manager has that option its called reverse tethering try googling reverse tethering...........


----------



## rohitshakti2 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks to all for the replies.  Can anyone suggest me a good but cheap wifi dongle for connecting to my Desktop PC for using it in mobile.  How is this:

[h=1]Wayona 150Mbps 1T1R Wireless Mini USB Wifi Adapter, 2.4Ghz, 802.11n/g/b, Soft AP [/h]
By Wayona




Junglee: wifi adapter for desktop


----------



## RCuber (May 25, 2015)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Thanks to all for the replies.  Can anyone suggest me a good but cheap wifi dongle for connecting to my Desktop PC for using it in mobile.  How is this:
> 
> [h=1]Wayona 150Mbps 1T1R Wireless Mini USB Wifi Adapter, 2.4Ghz, 802.11n/g/b, Soft AP [/h]
> By Wayona
> ...



Looks good. has good user rating too. Before ordering, just check the steps involved in creating a AP using a dongle, Just be sure you understand the steps involved.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (May 26, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Looks good. has good user rating too. Before ordering, just check the steps involved in creating a AP using a dongle, Just be sure you understand the steps involved.



Sir, what does "creating a AP using a dongle" mean?


----------



## RCuber (May 26, 2015)

rohitshakti2 said:


> Sir, what does "creating a AP using a dongle" mean?



AP - Access Point. its necessary that you know how to create/configure access point using the dongle on your PC. 
tagging [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] for more inputs.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2015)

to create AP using dongle on desktop one must have admin rights on that pc & usually the company domain account is a restricted account.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks but I have checked the administrative rights of the PC and they are with individual user in our off.  
*
So kindly suggest me a cheap Wifi adopter for the same?????*


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 28, 2015)

any usb adapter from tp-link,dlink or netgear(in that order as per my preference).


----------



## udaylunawat (May 31, 2015)

Micromax mmx 440w Rs 1200/-


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jun 1, 2015)

which one of these is better and what is the difference between these ?

TP-Link 150 Mbps Wireless N USB Adaptor (TL-WN727N) - Buy @ Rs.555/- Online | Snapdeal.com

TP-Link 150 Mbps Mini Wireless N USB Adaptor (TL-WN723N) - Buy @ Rs.589/- Online | Snapdeal.com

*www.amazon.in/TP-Link-TL-WN725N-150Mbps-Wireless-Adapter/dp/B008IFXQFU

TP-Link TL-WN823N 300Mbps Mini Wireless N USB Adapter (Black) - Buy TP-Link TL-WN823N 300Mbps Mini Wireless N USB Adapter (Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## Sonusaini (Jun 1, 2015)

hiii friends m sonu saini....simplest way is to buy a wifi dongle and make your PC a access point.....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 1, 2015)

D-Link DWA-525 Wireless N150 PCI Adapter -791.


Link:D-Link DWA-525 Wireless N150 PCI Adapter: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## RCuber (Jun 1, 2015)

RCuber said:


> simplest way is to buy a wifi dongle and make your PC a access point.





Sonusaini said:


> hiii friends m sonu saini....simplest way is to buy a wifi dongle and make your PC a access point.....


stop copy/pasting replies


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2015)

before buying anything have a look at this......... simple steps How to Reverse Tether an Android Phone - 12 Easy Steps


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jun 2, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> before buying anything have a look at this......... simple steps How to Reverse Tether an Android Phone - 12 Easy Steps



I am stuck at No.6 (install hack) as my moto e is not rooted, it is not able to install its apk.  Can anyone tell from where can i get this apk.

I am getting apk process as -- instead of a no.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2015)

rohitshakti2 said:


> I am stuck at No.6 (install hack) as my moto e is not rooted, it is not able to install its apk.  Can anyone tell from where can i get this apk.
> 
> I am getting apk process as -- instead of a no.





> Tethering is the ability to browse on your PC using the 3G/2G connectivity of your Android mobile, and Android reverse tethering is the reverse of that: i.e surfing on your phone using your PC's internet. While this can be achieved using a portable WiFi hotspot, in this case no WiFi or 3G connection is required but rooting of android device required.


the steps wont work as your phone is not rooted. that's the reason we give you suggestions for creating AP using a dongle. I see that you have also created a "Want to buy" thread for a dongle.


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jun 2, 2015)

RCuber said:


> the steps wont work as your phone is not rooted. that's the reason we give you suggestions for creating AP using a dongle. I see that you have also created a "Want to buy" thread for a dongle.



Thks

Yes I have created a thread on it.  Hope to get it soon.  Let's see


----------

